# nfe0: tx v2 error 0x6204<UNDERFLOW>



## applebee (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi everyone:

I just upgraded to FreeBSD 7.1, and now I'm getting lots of
nfe0: tx v2 error 0x6204<UNDERFLOW>

Network transfers do not appear to be corrupted.

Should I be worried?

Thanks!


----------



## trev (Jan 15, 2009)

From a 28 Oct 2007 posting:    

    ======================
    > I'm playing with RELENG_7 on a spare S2895 I have around and
    > have difficulties with the ethernet interfaces :
    >
    > - nfe0 shows up and works OK under 1Gbps (at least for
    > buildworlds etc over NFS) but under 100Mbps it says :
    >
    > install kernel: nfe0: tx v2 error 0x6004
    > install kernel: nfe0: tx v2 error 0x6204<UNDERFLOW>
    >

    Because developers don't know what exact meaning for Tx completion
    status word would be(Only NVIDIA knows that) nfe(4) just shows the
    possible error candidate.
    =========================

Check for any open PRs and, if there are none, you might like to create one. See: http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html


----------

